# getpmac/maclabel



## me_newbie (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Guy!

Just curious because there are so command they don't work e.g getpmac(8).

My command structure 
	
	



```
getpmac currentuser
```

And as a result I get

```
getpmac [-l list, of, labels][-p pid]
```

So my question is why I don't get the current label of user? My command structure is wrong? If yes, what should I replace currentuser with?

I'm using FreeBSD 6.2

Any suggestion will be appreciated

BR,

Ewa


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2012)

me_newbie said:
			
		

> I'm using FreeBSD 6.2


FreeBSD 6.2 has been End-of-Life since May 2008.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup


----------



## me_newbie (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi SirDice

Thanks for informing me.
I figured out the problem, it was not required to pass username as an argument


```
getpmac
```
and I got my result


> mls/low(low-10)



But now my question is, what is (low-10) means here?

Regards,

Ewa


----------

